# Model 70 troubleshooting question



## CarolinaCohort (Feb 10, 2013)

So I just brought home a Model 70 that was my Father's. It has not been broken down or shot in 30 years. My brother had it and it got wet and he didn't do anything about it. It has a bit of damage to the end of the barrel but it's not deep. However, when I put the (slide?) action back to release it from the gun, the release (release catch?) moves into the right position but the slide still does not go forward to release. Also, the release catch doesn't want to go back into the lock position. 

Does this sound like something I need to go to a pro to have looked at or can a newbie to this gun figure it out?


----------



## tired (Oct 3, 2012)

I think the latch has gone past the lock position locking the slide. If there is a gap between the barrel and the slide put a chopstick between the slide and barrel (extending down into the mag well) and press forward that should unlock the slide. Use wood as not damage the slide or barrel, good luck.


----------



## CarolinaCohort (Feb 10, 2013)

tired said:


> I think the latch has gone past the lock position locking the slide. If there is a gap between the barrel and the slide put a chopstick between the slide and barrel (extending down into the mag well) and press forward that should unlock the slide. Use wood as not damage the slide or barrel, good luck.


Thanks for that idea, should I see anything when I look at the magazine or into the chamber? The lock seems to be the problem for sure, it doesn't want to go into the fire position once it's levered back to the "open" position, I have to encourage it w/ a wood block by tapping it back into place. I expect there is something not shifting correctly in there- maybe a broken spring?


----------



## tired (Oct 3, 2012)

The lock fits next to the barrel lug. With the slide and barrel off it should just press out from the flat side and you can check for grit or burrs. Fit the barrel no slide and check the lock for motion.


----------

